# X Marzia



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Scusami se ho aperto questo titolo, ... se vuoi, .... mi potresti spiegare quale è la tua posizione nella società "di tuo marito", cosa hai firmato, le garanzie in corso, e se sei a conoscenza del conto corrente bancario della stessa,.... e magari di che tipo di società è.

Non serve avere dati e nomi, ma la forma è sufficiente per arrivare ad avere un'idea di massima su cosa prevede la legge e cosa puoi fare.

PS: non è saggio per nulla trascurare una posizione di amministratrice unica senza avere una pallida idea di cosa stia succedendo nella tua società, ... tanto più se ti ha fatto minacce.


----------



## Old Fa. (20 Settembre 2006)

Vabbè, ... ti do una piccola anticipazione ... tanto per non farti agitare troppo, questa è una sentenza che reputo abbastanza importante dal punto di vista di responsabilità su una società, considerando il tuo ruolo di "Prestanome", perchè agli occhi della Legge ti sarà facile essere considerata tale. Tuo marito non è al sicuro per nulla nella sua posizione

PS: considera che l'argomento è molto vasto, e di precisazioni io non ne possiedo, ... ma prima di lanciarti con un legale una bozza di qualcosa te la posso fornire io ... tanto perchè lo "studio della pratica" (una dei salassi negli onorari) possa risultare più mirata ed il legale non si disperda troppo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





_FALLIMENTO (Disposizioni penali)_
_Reati commessi dal fallito_
_bancarotta fraudolenta_
_distrazione, occultamento, dissimulazione, distruzione, dissipazione di beni_

_La carica di amministratore apparente *non comporta l'automatica responsabilità per gli episodi distrattivi commessi dal "vero" amministratore*. __Solo la consapevolezza - non presunta però dal giudice - di tali eventi da parte del prestanome farà scattare, infatti, il reato di bancarotta fraudolenta patrimoniale. Lo stesso discorso non può farsi, invece, per il reato di bancarotta fraudolenta documentale. *In questo caso, infatti, la qualifica di amministratore formale e, quindi, di soggetto obbligato alla conservazione delle scritture contabili, implica l'automatica consapevolezza che le stesse sono uscite dal suo controllo per essere sottoposte a quello dell'amministratore di fatto*._

_Cassazione penale, sez. V, 4 giugno 2004, n. 28007_


----------

